# Dirt & Ernie



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't care how it sounds, it looks great

http://www.quinnamp.com/dirternie.htm


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

LOL

That's awesome!

Q-Peds - quinnamp

8)


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ordered one. lol

Had to. That graphic alone is worth the price.

lol


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I suspect it won't be long before he hears from the Disney Corporation lawyers.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

does disney own sesame street now?

that is an AWESOME name for a pedal. and the graphic is hulairous


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, I take it back. Apparently, the Disney Corporation bought the rights to the Muppets, but not the Sesame Street characters ( The Walt Disney Company - Muppet Wiki ).


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Law suit pedals, yeah!

Better get one fast. 8)


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

sulphur said:


> Ordered one. lol
> 
> Had to. That graphic alone is worth the price.
> 
> lol


Did you get it yet?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Not yet.

I e-mailed the guy after a week or so. 
Payment was sent and no word on anything being shipped.
The website mentioned availablility after Aug. 15.

His response was quick. 
Said that they were still waiting on some parts 
and that they were in the middle of moving to another shop.
That was last week.

I'll shoot him another note this week if there is no change.

Shouldn't be charging for a pedal until it's shipped.


----------



## punt (Jul 9, 2011)

I take it they blend automatically? That's an awesome looking pedal!


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

i photochopped the colour on that one.
Q seems to be a cool dude.

how do you like the pedal ?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I ordered the pedal on the 13th of August.
On the website it stated that they would ship on the 15th of August.
I e-mailed Shad on the 16th to see if they were shipping them that week
and was told what I posted earlier, lost some parts in his house and in the middle of a shop move,
but stated that the parts were going to be in the same week and shipping on the Friday.
Maybe he meant shipping on "a" Friday.

I haven't heard anything else since. I'll e-mail him again this week coming to see what's going on.
I'm giving the guy the benefit of the doubt but three weeks now and no communication, not very good service.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I got an e-mail from Shads wife today. She handles the shipping.
It seems that what I thought was an "across town" move turned out to be a "cross country" move.
Turns out that they moved to Arizona from the northwest.
That would explain why Shad had lost parts in the house and lack of communication since the last contact.
Sure glad that I wasn't an a-hole in my last message. 8)

The pedal is supposed to be shipped today.

I'm not in any huge rush for this unit, so it's no biggie.
They both seem like really nice people in the communication that I've had with them.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

This is the "dark side" of web-based cottage industries. ANY doofus can set up a decent website with some nice pics and soundfuiles, and create the impression that they are a thriving business. Underneath, as honest and well-intentioned as they may be, it might well be one person and their spouse helping them from time to time, and when one of them comes down with the flu, no e-mail gets answered, nothing gets built, nothing gets shipped, and nobody is available to post a note on the site that says "I'm down with the flu and hope to get back on track in 3 days". If the whole business is running on a single laptop and the machine acquires a virus, same deal. And so on.

I can't begin to count the number of flameouts I've had to extinguish from folks who mistook a snazzy website for a business that had as much internal support and backup systems as Mouser.

Glad there is some satisfactory resolution to this, and hope the pedal meets your expectations.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The pedal arrived a few days ago, I'm very pleased with it!

I took it today for a good test "drive", heh.

Nice clarity right through the gain range, no flubbiness on the bottom end when cranked.
Nice natural distortion, no buzzy bee hivedness. Tons of gain, more than enough.

I'd wondered about the controls, just a volume and a gain knob, with a two way toggle switch.
The switch goes between O/D and distortion, 
with the O/D being quite a bit louder on the same settings as the distortion.
Lots of headroom on the pedal, so this isn't really a factor anyway.
Without even a tone knob, you are stuck with the voicing of the pedal. 
The voicing, imo, is great though.
No midhump like some TS variants, just a clear and present drive.

If you're on a dirt search, I'd highly recommend this simple little pedal.
It wasn't huge bucks either, I think around $130 or so.
BTW, you shouldn't run into the problem I had, 
they are already moved now and should be settling in the new digs.
Get this pedal! You will not regret it, promise. 8)

A big huge thumbs up for this pedal!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Cool. Nice review. Are the graphics as good in person?!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, the same as pictured.

Quite a cool little pedal.

I sort of bought it on a lark but it's no joke.
This will be staying on my board.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Sound clips perhaps?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I wouldn't even know where to start...


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I would start with a description followed by a clean tone with the amp only.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

blam said:


> I would start with a description followed by a clean tone with the amp only.


bwaahaha, silly rabbit.

No interface between the rockin' and the computer.

I have a ten year old digital eight track and I checked, no output for the computer. 8(


----------

